# Dead Rabbit & Challenge Cap Deal - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (30/1/18)

THIS IS A DEAL!!!








Get a Dead Rabbit 24mm RDA & the new Challenge Cap for only R655 when you add any bottle of Dinner Lady or Summer Holiday to your order.

Use coupon code DEADRABBIT on checkout. 
Please note a bottle or bottles of Dinner Lady or Summer 
needs to be added to your order for the discount code to be apply. Free Dinner Lady Lanyard with all orders.

offer valid till 11:59pm 30/01/2018. in-store or online. while stocks last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/18)

Tagging @Rude Rudi 
Dead rabbit alert

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/1/18)

@Silver I now have 5 Dead Rabbits - I'm afraid I can physically not use any more!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (31/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> @Silver I now have 5 Dead Rabbits - I'm afraid I can physically not use any more!!!



Ok, i never knew your rabbits had multiplied
Lol
Just tagged you in case

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

